# Hank Jr. pulled from MNFB.



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

Have yall heard about this?  It seems that ESPN took exception to Bocephus comparing little lord Barry to Hitler.  He is about the 1000th person to so this week.

I know ESPN has the right to do it, but this is one more reason for me to not like the NFL.  Political correctness in sports.  Gotta love it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Have yall heard about this?  It seems that ESPN took exception to Bocephus comparing little lord Barry to Hitler.  He is about the 1000th person to so this week.
> 
> I know ESPN has the right to do it, but this is one more reason for me to not like the NFL.  Political correctness in sports.  Gotta love it.



You think political correctness in sports is  limited to the NFL?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 4, 2011)

Lets see if the opening song returns next week. My guess is that it will.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 4, 2011)

It doesn't have anything to do with the NFL.  It is all ESPN.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 4, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> It doesn't have anything to do with the NFL.  It is all ESPN.



This


----------



## Rem 742 (Oct 4, 2011)

As Forrest Gump says, "Stupid is as stupid does." Hank does!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> It doesn't have anything to do with the NFL.  It is all ESPN.



I realize that.  But since ESPN has MNFB...

I don't hold the NFL responsible for this particualr bit of foolishness but it sure doesn't make me want to watch pro football any more than I did.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> You think political correctness in sports is  limited to the NFL?



Where did I say that?


----------



## Greaserbilly (Oct 4, 2011)

Actually he didn't compare Obama to Hitler. He said that him and Boehner eating together would be like two diametrically opposed folks with no common ground eating together.

There was no outcry for years with people comparing W to Hitler.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

Greaserbilly said:


> Actually he didn't compare Obama to Hitler. He said that him and Boehner eating together would be like two diametrically opposed folks with no common ground eating together.
> 
> There was no outcry for years with people comparing W to Hitler.



That's true enough.


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2011)

Good. Now he will have less money to drink with all his rowdy friends.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

riprap said:


> Good. Now he will have less money to drink with all his rowdy friends.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 4, 2011)

The entire thing is ridiculous.  The NFL and ESPN should realize this.  

Unless there is more to it than what we are hearing


----------



## waterdogs (Oct 4, 2011)

The man spoke his mind and it cost him. I saw the interview and he was harsh, but he was telling the truth. He just did it at the wrong time. He may have been liquored up. Who knows.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> The entire thing is ridiculous.  The NFL and ESPN should realize this.
> 
> Unless there is more to it than what we are hearing



Kind of my feelings about it too.  Unless he said something really crazy, as in threatening, I don't understand their decision.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

waterdogs said:


> The man spoke his mind and it cost him. I saw the interview and he was harsh, but he was telling the truth. He just did it at the wrong time. He may have been liquored up. Who knows.



I haven't seen the interview.  Just read about it.  My thing is, it's not like you don't know what you've got with Hank.  Everybody pretty much knows where he stands.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Oct 4, 2011)

Seems the Obama administration is throwing its weight around.

First putting pressure to pull a Ford ad, now this.

Might be a campaign issue....


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 4, 2011)

All these Hollyweird types always use an awards ceremony to blast the right wing and I don't see the networks that are airing the ceremony disassociating themselves from those freaks.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

Greaserbilly said:


> Seems the Obama administration is throwing its weight around.
> 
> First putting pressure to pull a Ford ad, now this.
> 
> Might be a campaign issue....



I missed the Ford dust up.  Not surprising though.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 4, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> The entire thing is ridiculous.  The NFL and ESPN should realize this.
> 
> Unless there is more to it than what we are hearing



ESPN is owned by ABC/Disney which is one of the most liberal leaning media companies in the nation.

Like a previous poster stated: the same thing said about Bush wouldn't have made the news at all.


----------



## broach0018 (Oct 4, 2011)

I dont knock Hank at all. Good for him for speaking his mind and calling it like it really is!!


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 4, 2011)

Saw the interview, Hank was a little gruff, he did not actually compare Obamy to Hitler, rather used the comparisons of a pairing featuring Hitler and Netanyahu as being as ludicrous as Boehner and Obamy..."They'll never see eye to eye"
He did say "they are the enemy"...Obamy and Biden...called them the "three stooges" Fox guy pointed out that they are only two

ESPN has done this before, not surprising.

I like Jr.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> ESPN is owned by ABC/Disney which is one of the most liberal leaning media companies in the nation.
> 
> Like a previous poster stated: the same thing said about Bush wouldn't have made the news at all.



The issue is that Bush is White and Obama is Black.

Just like the discussion on "The View" the other day about the N word.  Black people can say it, white people can't.

Double standard at its finest.


I will say, though, this is the society we live in.  Hank should've known better.  Just look at what happend to Rush and MNF a few years back.  McNabb who?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> The issue is that Bush is White and Obama is Black.
> 
> Just like the discussion on "The View" the other day about the N word.  Black people can say it, white people can't.
> 
> ...



I don't discount what you say but the issue is also that Obama is a left wing nut and the people in charge of these networks think the way he does.  Hank insulted one of their own.  And you don't do that without paying a price.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't discount what you say but the issue is also that Obama is a left wing nut and the people in charge of these networks think the way he does.  Hank insulted one of their own.  And you don't do that without paying a price.



This ^^^


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 4, 2011)

Regardless, this has nothing to do with the NFL and everything to do with ESPN who can run their business anyway they want legally.  I like Hank and I think it's crap, but don't knock the NFL.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Regardless, this has nothing to do with the NFL and everything to do with ESPN who can run their business anyway they want legally.  I like Hank and I think it's crap, but don't knock the NFL.



I don't like the NFL myself.  Haven't for a few years now.  That's just me.  I know that the NFL is not responsible but since ESPN has MNFB this is just another reason for me to not watch.

I do think Roger Goodell has done a good job of trying to clean up the image that the league was slowly getting but there are just too many things about that league that don't like and this was just something else to keep me from watching it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 4, 2011)

fairhope said:


> All these Hollyweird types always use an awards ceremony to blast the right wing and I don't see the networks that are airing the ceremony disassociating themselves from those freaks.



That's because us conservatives don't have time to complain about it because we actually have to go to work.

Furthermore, conservatives had no mercy when the Dixie Chicks complained about how they were black-balled for their comments about W.  We all said "if you want to speak your mind and offend those who have made you rich, then go for it, but don't expect everyone to keep supporting you."

It would also be a double standard if we did not say the same thing about Hank, even though we might agree with what he said.  He knows where his bread is buttered but he said what he said anyways.  Now, it might be that he becomes even more popular to his country redneck fanbase (of which I am a member) and everything might even out in the end.  But that's the chance you take when you're an artist with an opinion.

You don't see me at Springsteen concerts...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 4, 2011)

hank is such a small part of what makes the nfl great, i wont lose sleep.  I appreciate his right to say what he wants when he wants, but also appreciate their right to hire/fire as they see fit.

all that being said,I cant imagine _NOT _wanting to watch the nfl


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

Jim Thompson said:


> hank is such a small part of what makes the nfl great, i wont lose sleep.  I appreciate his right to say what he wants when he wants, but also appreciate their right to hire/fire as they see fit.
> 
> all that being said,I cant imagine _NOT _wanting to watch the nfl



All a matter of perspective.  I used to really enjoy it.  I'll just say that the "culture" started to eclipse the football to me.

There are idiots in college but the coaches are generally able to keep a tighter rein on things.  For me it all started with T.O. when he was in Philly.  I think Pac Man was next, Vick,  Etc., etc.  What are these goons doing tweeting during games?  To much "me, me, me.  look at me." in the NFL to suit me.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2011)

If the SOUTH would have won we would had it made!!! Hank aint worried about espn. He will keep airing it out. Good for him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> That's because us conservatives don't have time to complain about it because we actually have to go to work.
> 
> Furthermore, conservatives had no mercy when the Dixie Chicks complained about how they were black-balled for their comments about W.  We all said "if you want to speak your mind and offend those who have made you rich, then go for it, but don't expect everyone to keep supporting you."
> 
> ...



That's right.  I sympathize with Hank's situation because I agree with him while I want people like Springsteen to just shut up because I think what they are saying is crazy.  This is true.  I've considered this double standard before.  I guess i have to admit to not being fair.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's right.  I sympathize with Hank's situation because I agree with him while I want people like Springsteen to just shut up because I think what they are saying is crazy.  This is true.  I've considered this double standard before.  I guess i have to admit to not being fair.



I made the decision a long time ago that if I agreed with a singer [artist] it was ok for them to talk politics. I just dont like the tree huggers to spew garbage!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 4, 2011)

I support Hank Jr. 

Now here's a little music video paying tribute to his song and our troops.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I support Hank Jr.
> 
> Now here's a little music video paying tribute to his song and our troops.



Southern boys make the best fighters.  Any Marine officer of staff NCO will tell you that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok.  I finally made it home and saw it for myself.  Something is weird about this interview.  Hank seems ticked off from the second they introduce him.  He seems like either he didn't want to do the interview in the first place and like he doesn't have much use for the people asking the questions.  Like I said, something weird about it.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ok.  I finally made it home and saw it for myself.  Something is weird about this interview.  Hank seems ticked off from the second they introduce him.  He seems like either he didn't want to do the interview in the first place and like he doesn't have much use for the people asking the questions.  Like I said, something weird about it.


Yeah someone had gotten Bocephus ticked off before he went on. He is a trip. I guess i'm gonna vote ol Herman too. Cause Bocephus likes him!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Yeah someone had gotten Bocephus ticked off before he went on. He is a trip. I guess i'm gonna vote ol Herman too. Cause Bocephus likes him!!!



 Herman was on Hannity (who kind of gets on my nerves even if I do agree with him) last night.  I have always liked what he stands for and had always planned to vote for him, but he really has a great personal story that I had never heard.  Seems like a good man.

Anyway, 'nuff politics.


----------



## General Lee (Oct 4, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Yeah someone had gotten Bocephus ticked off before he went on. He is a trip. I guess i'm gonna vote ol Herman too. Cause Bocephus likes him!!!


Hank wouldn't vote for Cain in 100 years.He's only speaking well of him to buy the right to criticize Obama and not have it viewed as racist.Kinda like the old "Imm not racist,I have black friends" argument..........


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2011)

He must have been drunk wearing that Alabama hat.


----------



## Bad Company (Oct 4, 2011)

General Lee said:


> Hank wouldn't vote for Cain in 100 years.He's only speaking well of him to buy the right to criticize Obama and not have it viewed as racist.Kinda like the old "Imm not racist,I have black friends" argument..........



Is that your opinion or do you have facts to back that smack? For me it is all about the plan, not the color of the man.                                                                         As for me, I will plan a Saturday around a .good college football game. NFL, if I catch it, I catch it, no big deal to me.


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 4, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> The issue is that Bush is White and Obama is Black.
> 
> Just like the discussion on "The View" the other day about the N word.  Black people can say it, white people can't.
> 
> ...



He did know better, he has more money than he knows what to do with it! ESPN kicking him off the air is nothing to him!



General Lee said:


> Hank wouldn't vote for Cain in 100 years.He's only speaking well of him to buy the right to criticize Obama and not have it viewed as racist.Kinda like the old "Imm not racist,I have black friends" argument..........



Kind of surprised on this post!

Is this how you think? 

Or are you telling us you personally know how HWJ thinks?


----------



## Drexal (Oct 5, 2011)

He's apologized for it now... but I wish he wouldn't have.  He didn't compare obama to hilter or call him that... he made an analogy.  It's still a free country, right?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2011)

General Lee said:


> Hank wouldn't vote for Cain in 100 years.He's only speaking well of him to buy the right to criticize Obama and not have it viewed as racist.Kinda like the old "Imm not racist,I have black friends" argument..........



Not really sure because I dont know Hank personally. But I do know I agree with Herman, and I think he is the best person for the job. But if you know Hank then you know more about it than we do.....


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 5, 2011)

General Lee said:


> Hank wouldn't vote for Cain in 100 years.He's only speaking well of him to buy the right to criticize Obama and not have it viewed as racist.Kinda like the old "Imm not racist,I have black friends" argument..........



Really ... and how do you know this?  

Tin foil ... aisle 9 ... buy 2, get 1 free  ... extra wide and heavy duty ... makes great hats! 

BTW, please quit disgracing the name of Gen Lee by using it as your handle.  Pick an appropriate handle ... something like dump pumper or such!


----------



## General Lee (Oct 5, 2011)

There's no way anyone that has never been elected to any office is going to be elected president and Cain knows it.He's doing all of this to postion himself to be a senator from Ga.A lot of the support he is getting right now stems from some saying they are supporting him to show they are not racists and will then jump off the bandwagon as soon as he has another deer in the headlights look when asked about foreign policy...........


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 5, 2011)

General Lee said:


> There's no way anyone that has never been elected to any office is going to be elected president and Cain knows it.He's doing all of this to postion himself to be a senator from Ga.A lot of the support he is getting right now stems from some saying they are supporting him to show they are not racists and will then jump off the bandwagon as soon as he has another deer in the headlights look when asked about foreign policy...........




how does this differ from Obamy?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 5, 2011)

General Lee said:


> There's no way anyone that has never been elected to any office is going to be elected president and Cain knows it.He's doing all of this to postion himself to be a senator from Ga.A lot of the support he is getting right now stems from some saying they are supporting him to show they are not racists and will then jump off the bandwagon as soon as he has another deer in the headlights look when asked about foreign policy...........



The hubris in that post is stunning.  Been listening to that Garafalo burnout have we?  If you don't vote for Obama, it's because you're a racist.  If you vote for Herman, it's because you're a racist.  I did not mean to get this started folks.  I apologize.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 5, 2011)

Hank could not have been tanked. Everybody knows he eats cornbread and drinks ice tea.


----------



## General Lee (Oct 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> The hubris in that post is stunning.  Been listening to that Garafalo burnout have we?  If you don't vote for Obama, it's because you're a racist.  If you vote for Herman, it's because you're a racist.  I did not mean to get this started folks.  I apologize.


Obama was atleast a senator for 143 days.LOL  I have won more elections that Cain has............


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 5, 2011)

No matter what side of the fence you're on, making a statement like that was incredibly stupid. ESPN is trying to sell football games to the masses of all political persuasions. Hank should have known better and ESPN did the only thing they could to mitigate the damage.


----------



## riprap (Oct 5, 2011)

Hank says he's sorry so he must need the money.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 6, 2011)

riprap said:


> Hank says he's sorry so he must need the money.



Like the songs says: country boy can survive


----------



## Greaserbilly (Oct 6, 2011)

Didn't Bill Maher suggest that Laura Bush was Hitler's dog?

And put up a pic of her with a black eye, as Maher smugged on about how GWB was drinking again?

Strange - he kept HIS job....


----------



## steeleagle (Oct 6, 2011)

Greaserbilly said:


> Didn't Bill Maher suggest that Laura Bush was Hitler's dog?
> 
> And put up a pic of her with a black eye, as Maher smugged on about how GWB was drinking again?
> 
> Strange - he kept HIS job....



Not anywhere close to an accurate comparison.


----------



## steeleagle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hank just came out with this ultra-ignorant statement:

“After reading hundreds of e-mails, I have made MY decision. By pulling my opening Oct 3rd, You (ESPN) stepped on the Toes of The First Amendment
Freedom of Speech, so therefore Me, My Song, and All My Rowdy Friends are OUT OF HERE.  It’s been a great run.” -


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 6, 2011)

steeleagle said:


> Not anywhere close to an accurate comparison.



Why not?


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2011)

Why can't he stick by his comment?Why did he apologize for it?Seems like everybody is doing that now a days.They say how they feel and apologize for it the next day.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 6, 2011)

Going to buy a greatest hits or something in Hank's honor.
Liked the NBC intro better however. Maybe ESPN/ABC can get something hotter than Faith Hill- but doubt it- she still got it!


----------



## steeleagle (Oct 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why not?



Really?


----------



## steeleagle (Oct 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> Why can't he stick by his comment?Why did he apologize for it?Seems like everybody is doing that now a days.They say how they feel and apologize for it the next day.



He can certainly stick by his comment, but he just has to stick by the consequences as well.  He obviously knows that he didn't want the consequences of his actions.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 6, 2011)

steeleagle said:


> Really?



yeah.  Why is one a big deal and the other one not?  Surely you don't think the Maher comment and actions were ok or somehow not as bad as Hank's.


----------



## steeleagle (Oct 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> yeah.  Why is one a big deal and the other one not?  Surely you don't think the Maher comment and actions were ok or somehow not as bad as Hank's.



Maher's comments are deplorable.  Hank opened his mouth and potentially harmed his employer's brand.  Maher did not.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 6, 2011)

Answer me this

How much different is what Hank said than what got the Dixie Chicks banned from Country radio and country fans around the country?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 6, 2011)

steeleagle said:


> Maher's comments are deplorable.  Hank opened his mouth and potentially harmed his employer's brand.  Maher did not.



This is the bottom line.

ESPN did not step on the toes of the first amendment.  The first amendment applies to the government and nobody else.  Disney/ABC/ESPN is free to do whatever they want with their private company, including firing Hank.


----------



## steeleagle (Oct 6, 2011)

doc_holliday23 said:


> this is the bottom line.
> 
> Espn did not step on the toes of the first amendment.  The first amendment applies to the government and nobody else.  Disney/abc/espn is free to do whatever they want with their private company, including firing hank.



bingo. Agree!!! +10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## steeleagle (Oct 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Answer me this
> 
> How much different is what Hank said than what got the Dixie Chicks banned from Country radio and country fans around the country?



This Dixie Chicks situation is an example of the free market at play.  The Dixie Chicks alienated their fans with their free speech.  The fans, in turn, decided they did not want to hear or purchase their albums.  The Dixie Chicks suffered.  ESPN/ABC was trying to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- against such a backlash.


----------



## steeleagle (Oct 6, 2011)

There is no such thing as freedom of speech in the private sector.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Answer me this
> 
> How much different is what Hank said than what got the Dixie Chicks banned from Country radio and country fans around the country?



Doc already addressed this.

But honestly, the difference for me is that I agree with what Hank said and like him and feel like I understand him.

I disagree with what the Dixie Chicks said, I do not like them, and see their views as a cancer that is eating away at the country and do not understand why people like them think the way that they think.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 6, 2011)

steeleagle said:


> There is no such thing as freedom of speech in the private sector.



Very true.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2011)

This song sums up Hank and alot of us on this forum. He might be alittle rough around the edges, but he like alot of us is scared in the direction this country is headed. The Dixie Chicks could have gotten by with what they said in a different time. It was all about timeing.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Doc already addressed this.
> 
> But honestly, the difference for me is that I agree with what Hank said and like him and feel like I understand him.
> 
> I disagree with what the Dixie Chicks said, I do not like them, and see their views as a cancer that is eating away at the country and do not understand why people like them think the way that they think.



Let me say that out of all the things we have ever discussed on this site, I respect you more for this statement than any other.   Honesty.  

In my opinion, what Hank did is exactly what they did and both should be treated the same.   I like him better as well but he should have just kept his mouth shut and did his job and got paid for it.  He used his stardom to express his views and went over board. Just as they did

People like him and don't like Obama so they are ok with it.  The very sAme people liked bush and didnt like the chicks so they had a meltdown.  It is hipocracy at it's finest

But I appreciate your honesty about it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Let me say that out of all the things we have ever discussed on this site, I respect you more for this statement than any other.   Honesty.
> 
> In my opinion, what Hank did is exactly what they did and both should be treated the same.   I like him better as well but he should have just kept his mouth shut and did his job and got paid for it.  He used his stardom to express his views and went over board. Just as they did
> 
> ...



I appreciate that buddy, I do.

I know it's hypocritical.  And I guess I just have to admit to not being fair about it.

A lot of what I post here when I'm jawing with people is done with a lot of sarcasm and very little of it is real.  I sometimes assume that people understand that or just think they should.  The humor is so low brow and over the top that I think people must know that I'm not totally serious.

But I do have some pretty strong opinions and I have very strong ones on what I feel is right socially and politically.  I won't go way into because this is the sports forum but it does cause me to be less than objective.


----------



## polkhunt (Oct 6, 2011)

I saw the entire interview as it happened. I don't really care either way about what he said but if you saw the entire interview it was like they were talking to some crazed lunatic or senile old man.


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2011)

polkhunt said:


> I saw the entire interview as it happened. I don't really care either way about what he said but if you saw the entire interview it was like they were talking to some crazed lunatic or senile old man.



They were.

He must have thought he was at the hunting camp with Rick Perry.


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2011)

Kanye West is going to fill in for the rest of the season on MNF.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2011)

riprap said:


> Kanye West is going to fill in for the rest of the season on MNF.



Love the new avatar!!!


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am a big fan of Hank, but my goodness how stupid can he be? In this day and time you cant say stuff like that, and you would think that somebody thats been in showbiz since the beginning of time would know this.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 7, 2011)

I've loved Hank Jr intros for MNF but I'm old school give me Howard Cosell anyday!!!!!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 7, 2011)

Celebs, singers, sports stars, etc have to learn, if you are willing to got out on a limb to spew your own agenda using your public position, you must be willing to accept what happens when the limb breaks.


----------



## steeleagle (Oct 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Celebs, singers, sports stars, etc have to learn, if you are willing to got out on a limb to spew your own agenda using your public position, you must be willing to accept what happens when the limb breaks.



Agree 100%.  I hear so many people say that it is a freedom of speech issue.  For the life of me, i can't figure out how these people come to that conclusion.  I remember watching an interview with Sinead O'Conner after she tore up a picture of the Pope on SNL.  They showed a clip of her being booed off stage at a concert.  Further they showed Kris Kristofferson consoling her back stage by saying, "These people don't understand freedom of speech."  I can't wrap my head around this type of cluelessness.


----------



## Rem 742 (Oct 7, 2011)

Good riddance.


----------



## Drexal (Oct 7, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I've loved Hank Jr intros for MNF but I'm old school give me Howard Cosell anyday!!!!!!!!



Yea, Howard "Little Monkey" Cosell wouldn't have apologized.  Word is, Hank pulled his song for the rest of the season.


----------



## riprap (Oct 11, 2011)

Hank was on Hannity tonight saying he pulled the song. He looked and acted just as strange as he did on Fox and Friends. He seems pretty confident he will be back next year on another network. Must be talking with Fox.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Oct 11, 2011)

steeleagle said:


> Maher's comments are deplorable.  Hank opened his mouth and potentially harmed his employer's brand.  Maher did not.



Bingo. Maher gets paid to specifically say things like that. He's essentially a shock jock, but a political one.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 12, 2011)

General Lee said:


> Obama was atleast a senator for 143 days.LOL  I have won more elections that Cain has............



How many years in a row did you win Class Clown?


----------

